# ONE Travel Rod



## Charlessyverson (Jan 29, 2013)

I am looking for suggestions for ONE durable travel rod for fishing from a pier with bait, knowing anything is possible. I am looking for a suggestion heavier rather than lighter and I would purchase an ugly stik type rod if they they had one in the size I wanted and in a travel rod style. Anyone know of one that would fit my need??


----------



## Charlessyverson (Jan 29, 2013)

I realize this is a tall order, but I don't fish piers/bridges enough to justify multiple rods. Also, I only fish these areas on vacation, so a travel rod that fits in my luggage is a necessity. I currently have a couple St. Croix Treks, but they are too nice to use in pier/bridge conditions. Ugly Stik make a travel rod, but I think it would be too light for this type of fishing. Any feedback on Okuma travel rods??


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm unclear on exactly what properties make any particular rod too "nice" to use on a pier? Enlighten us, please?


----------



## Pete E (Feb 3, 2017)

Charlessyverson said:


> I am looking for suggestions for ONE durable travel rod for fishing from a pier with bait, knowing anything is possible. I am looking for a suggestion heavier rather than lighter and I would purchase an ugly stik type rod if they they had one in the size I wanted and in a travel rod style. Anyone know of one that would fit my need??


What length of rod are you looking for and what weight does it need to cast?

I am in the UK, a pier rods for bait fishing are generally about 9ft or 10ft, but I suspect that might be longer than you guys generally use?

Not sure if it would be available in the US, but I know someone who uses one of these as a "truck rod" and has been very pleased with it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-039-8-0...L-ROD-amp-CORDURA-ROD-TUBE-/390620186111#rwid


----------



## Charlessyverson (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok, so I received the Nomad, but i think it will be too much rod. So now I am looking at the Okuma Inshore Travel, which is a 20lb rod, which may be too light, a St Croix Tidemaster Travel in 20lb rod, still potentially too light, or a 30lb rod (too heavy?).

Anyone have any experience with any of these? I have read somewhere the Okuma is a little stiff for a 20lb rod, so maybe that will work. I have read multiple places the 30lb Tidemaster is a great rod for Tarpon, larger fish. Any feedback is greatly appreciated, as my vacation is coming up in a few weeks and I need to make a decision and order!! Thank you!


----------

